# macaroni and beef



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello i want to dose anyone have a old fashion racpes for macaroni and beef 

THANK YOU
TAMMY


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I found one on a pack of old matches from Hunt's. It is simple, and I think you can find it on their website.

doc


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Are you thinking of something specific when you say "old fashioned"?


----------



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

no old fashion name for it is goulash i have not had it a long time i this all gos in i 'm not sure if i got it all or i mess something out 
1 lb beef, 1 can Tomatoes past 1 can Tomatoess sauce salt pepper
sugar


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

I had a cook who worked for me who was from South Carolina he use to make "train wreck". Basically a beef Chili with Elbow noodles and Cheddar cheee sauce. Man stick to your ribs good!


----------



## neef (Feb 23, 2006)

Im glad someone needs a recipe of something I LOVE!

And piglet was right, the name is goulash. 

Try this

1lb of ground beef
2 cans of tomato soup - Yes soup not sauce
Noodles - Macaroni work best
Salt and Pepper to taste

Just fry the beef until brown
Cook the noodles, Strain
Mix the beef in the noodles, and add the tomato sauce, salt and pepper. 
Stir and Serve....

This is one of my favorite recipe's


----------

